# Suse 9.2 auf Sata



## Monchichu (15. September 2008)

Hey Leutchens ich habe da ein Problem.
Ich habe in meinem Laptop eine SATA-Festplatte und möchte aber gerne Suse Linux 9.2 darauf installieren jedoch findet er bei mir die Festplatte nicht.
Hat jemand einen Plan wie ich es dennoch hinbekomme?

MfG 
Monchichu


----------



## LarsT (15. September 2008)

Monchichu hat gesagt.:


> Hey Leutchens ich habe da ein Problem.
> Ich habe in meinem Laptop eine SATA-Festplatte und möchte aber gerne Suse Linux 9.2 darauf installieren jedoch findet er bei mir die Festplatte nicht.
> Hat jemand einen Plan wie ich es dennoch hinbekomme?
> 
> ...



SuSe 9.2 unterstützt kein Sata. Besorge dir am besten die aktuellste Version von openSuse nämlich 11, oder wenigstens die 10.3.


----------



## Navy (16. September 2008)

Es wäre möglich SuSe9.x mit einem aktuellen Kernel zu versehen um damit SATA zu ermöglichen. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass sich der Aufwand lohnen würde.

Warum möchtest Du denn diese Version installieren?


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. September 2008)

Wahrscheinlich hat er nur Suse 9.2 auf CD und keine besonders schnelle Internetverbindung oder ist einfach faul. Wer weiß.

Wie Navy schon sagte liegt es daran, dass Suse 9.2 einen wirklich alten Kernel verwendet in dem Sata nicht implementiert ist bzw. wenigstens der Treiber für deinen Kontroller nicht enthalten ist. Das sollte mit der aktuellen Version kein Problem sein. Solltest du nicht wissen wie du an eine LiveCD kommst kannst du auch auf Ubuntu.com gratis CDs bestellen um Ubuntu zu installieren falls es nicht unbedingt Suse sein muss. Ich weiß nicht ob Suse diesen Service auch bietet oder ob man die CDs dort nur kaufen kann.


----------



## Monchichu (16. September 2008)

Der Grund warum ich 9.2 installieren will hat weder was mit meiner Interneverbindung zu tun sonst noch mit meiner Faulheit.
Es ist so wir sollen für die Schule etwas mit 9.2 untersuchen und wir dürfen weder eine aktuelle Version sonst noch eine Virtuelle Maschine nutzen.
Ich habe schon alles versucht mich vor der 9.2 Version zu drücken oder mich davor zu drücken so viel aufwand daran zu setzen die auf eine SATA zu packen.
Aber mein Lehrer bleibt sturköpfig, er meint er hätte da so seine besondere Gründe, mehr sagt er dazu net.
Also meint ihr es ist nicht wirklich möglich?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. September 2008)

Ich hab noch eine Suse 6.2 daheim. Die kann Dein Lehrer ja gern mal probieren zu installieren. 

Und warum duerfte Ihr keine VM nutzen? Das OS merkt davon ja nichtmal was...

Ich finde die Ideen Deines Lehrers etwas fragwuerdig...

Zum Thema SATA: Selbst Debian 4 unterstuetzt nicht alle SATA-Controller. Entsprechend soll Dein Lehrer mal locker bleiben.

Ausserdem handelt es sich um Deinen privaten PC, oder?
1. hat Dein Lehrer Dir nicht vorzuschreiben was Du da zu installieren hast
und 2. wenn Du was installieren sollst ist es Deine Sache ob Du eine Partition freischaufelst oder in einer VM arbeiten willst.

Kontrollieren ob Du eine VM genutzt hast kann er ja eh nicht.


----------



## Monchichu (16. September 2008)

Nein das mache ich ja auf dem Laptop und dann muss ich das in der Schule vorführen da liegt ja das Problem....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. September 2008)

Aber es ist Dein persoenliches Geraet oder wurde es von der Schule gestellt?


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. September 2008)

Welchen Sinn hat es bitte im Unterricht veraltete Software eines Unternehmens von dem ich sowieso nicht viel halte zu verwenden? Sollt ihr es einfach nur schaffen ein Suse 9.2 auf eine SATA-Platte zu packen? Was zum Teufel ist die Aufgabenstellung?


----------



## LarsT (17. September 2008)

Monchichu hat gesagt.:


> Aber mein Lehrer bleibt sturköpfig, er meint er hätte da so seine besondere Gründe, mehr sagt er dazu net.



Höchstwahrscheinlich hat dein Lehrer auf einem älteren Rechner ohne SATA nee 9.2 er installiert und nur Erfahrungen mit dieser Version.


----------



## Monchichu (17. September 2008)

Also ich soll im Unterricht vorstellen wie ich einen DNS-Server auf Suse 9.2 machen und wie schon gesagt sollen wir nicht auf einer Virtuellen Maschine arbeiten keine Ahnung warum.
Deshalb, da ich nur einen Laptop mit SATA-Platte habe muss ich wohl das irgendwie hin bekomen.


----------



## Laudian (17. September 2008)

Hat das Notebook ne Moeglichkeit im Bios, den SATA-Kontroler auf IDE-Mode oder sonstwas in der Richtung umzustellen? evtl wuerde ihn dann Suse als IDE-Controler erkennen ... bei manchen funktioniert das ...  

Manche Kontroler besitzen so einen IDE-Kompatibiltaets Modus ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. September 2008)

Also nochmal:


Es ist Dein Notebook, darueber hat Dein Lehrer keine Verfuegung. Ich wuerde mein Notebook nicht umpartitionieren oder gar mein eigentliches System (Fedora) durch ein anderes, und vor allem veraltetes, System zu ersetzen. No way! Und der Lehrer koennte sich da auf einiges gefasst machen wenn er mir dafuer einen reinwuergen wollte.
Du sollst einen DNS-Server unter Suse 9.2 einrichten. Dass das unter Suse 9.2 wahrscheinlich genauso laeuft wie unter OpenSuse 11 (ich denk mal alles ueber Yast machbar) lassen wir jetzt mal aussen vor, aber folgende Punkte wollen wir betrachten:
Einen Server auf der Basis eines veralteten Systems aufzusetzen ist sicherheitstechnisch hoechst unverantwortlich.
Zu Test-Zwecken einen Server aufsetzen kann man, vollkommen problemfrei und ohne Unterschied in Einrichtung, Bedienung und Ergebnis, auch in einer VM.

Frag nach einer guten Begruendung warum Dein Lehrer von Dir erwartet nicht in einer VM zu arbeiten und somit wertvollen Plattenplatz zu verschwenden.
Ich persoenlich wuerde zwar jegliche Begruendung kategorisch ablehnen, aber interessant waere die Erklaerung des Lehrers dennoch.

Ich bekomme hier schlichtweg das Gefuehl dass Dein Lehrer weder Ahnung von Linux noch von Virtualisierung hat.

Gut finde ich zwar dass endlich mal Linux in der Schule als Thema drankommt, selbst bei mir in meiner Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker hat kein Lehrer Ahnung von Linux gehabt, und somit war es auch nicht Thema im Unterricht.
Die Methode wie Euch Linux aber naehergebracht wird ist meiner Meinung nach nicht akzeptabel.

Gern kannst Du Dich auch mal mit der Schulleitung darueber unterhalten. Die werden Dir sicher zustimmen dass Dein privates Notebook nicht fuer solche Projekte herhalten muss, und wenn, dann unter von Dir festgesetzten Bedinungen.

Du darfst gerne meinen Beitrag ausdrucken und Deinem Lehrer in die Hand druecken. Bei Bedarf bin ich auch gern per PM oder eMail bereit ihm klar zu machen dass er da einen Furz im Kopf hat...


----------

